# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Coral Cérebro a perder tecido

## Antonio Andrade

Boas
Tenho vindo a verificar que este meu coral tem vindo a perder lentamente tecido. O meu aquário está estabilizado há já 8 anos e desde o ano passado que tenho verificado isto. Mais, os zoantos e o Sarcophyto tem vindo igualmente a diminuir muito gradualmente.
Os parâmetros da água estão normais, blá blá blá...as mudas de água são regulares (quinzenalmente 10%, 40 lts). Há é verdade todos os outros corais, pociloporas, sinularia e outros estão inalterados e pujantes. Só para referir que o volume de água total (Aqua mais sump é de aprox 400 lts para cima e esta povoado com os meus 3 cirurgiões 2 palhaços e e 2 lismatas amboinensis. Circulação de água é de 10000/hora.

Agradeço desde já conselhos e opiniões para resolver reste problema.

Andrade

----------

